# Hello Everyone



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

My names Russ and I'm a big coffee fan so not sure why I've not browsed and joined sooner.

I like coffee in lots of different ways and recently bought myself an Aeropress which has drastically changed my morning routine.

Also own a La Pavoni Europiccola which I love the results of but I'm not sure whether it suits me.

Can't wait to read away and pick up plenty of tips!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Russ



> La Pavoni Europiccola


Looks nice


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Russ welcome mate


----------



## stefunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Rus


----------



## Szymon_ciszek (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Szymon_ciszek (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello ;]


----------

